

San Diego: join us for SD Hacker News meetup #29 (Fri 5/25) - th
http://anyvite.com/t3wl6d8wfi

======
dano
I always enjoy this crowd of local tech enthusiasts. The meeting has two parts
which enables the younger and older hacker crowd (who enjoys a beer) to
participate. Anyone interested in tech conversation should definitely attend.

------
pseudometa
I've been a few times now and I always enjoy the crowd and conversation.

------
b09
Will be my first time. Looking forward to meeting everyone.

------
sscheper
Friday night?

